# Guess what I got on Sunday?



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Guess what I got on Sunday! :thumbup:



For this:



By the way, for those who wonder about Zaino - the finish on the car was the Zaino I put on _before_ Bimmerfest 2004 back in April - 4 months, 10,000 miles, and several million bugs ago. I washed the car with Z-7 and detailed with Z-6 mixed with water.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Looks great :clap: 

The judges must have been wowed by the illuminated cup holders.

I'm telling you, add a "BMW grocery gripper" in the back and first place will be yours


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

uter said:


> Looks great :clap:


Thanks!


> The judges must have been wowed by the illuminated cup holders.
> 
> I'm telling you, add a "BMW grocery gripper" in the back and first place will be yours


Actually, judging (in this class) is on exterior detailing only. On raw points, I was only 4 behind the first-place winner, but as he had 100,000 miles vs. my 29,000, he got an extra 10 points for mileage.


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice stuff! "Grocery Getters" represent!!  I've yet to try Zaino on my car...but I'm pretty satisfied with Meg's NXT Gen. Great looking wagon man! Here's mine....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations Terry ! :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Guess what I got on Sunday! :thumbup:


Whew! I thought it was going to be another TK patented :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc thread!


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Congrats Terry.
Care to share the secret? What wax did you use?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Whew! I thought it was going to be another TK patented :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc thread!


But we LOVE(!) Terry's threads!!!!!

Congrats on taking home the trophy :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Whew! I thought it was going to be another TK patented :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc thread!


Well, right after getting back from the show, I packed up the car and headed to Amanda's. So... 



JetBlack330i said:


> Care to share the secret? What wax did you use?


I mentioned it in the original post - Zaino.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Congrats Terry. Looks fantastic.

Don


----------

